# Wirtschaftssimulationen



## Floyder (9. Oktober 2009)

Hi!
Da ich mal wieder Lust auf ein etwas anspruchsvolleres Spiel habe, frage ich hier mal nach, ob jemand eine gute Wirtschaftssimulation kennt, vielleicht sogar Freeware, muss aber nicht sein.
Das Spiel sollte nicht im Mittelalter spielen, sondern eher in der heutigen Zeit.

Gruß,
Floyder


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Oktober 2009)

Transporttycoon und sämtliche anderen *tycoon spiele... wenns auch Zukunft sein darf definitiv eines der X Spiele.


----------



## 11Raiden (9. Oktober 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Transporttycoon und sämtliche anderen *tycoon spiele... wenns auch Zukunft sein darf definitiv eines der X Spiele.


_Tycoon mochte ich auch und Sim City 4 und 5 fallen mir da spontan ein._


----------



## Karius (9. Oktober 2009)

EVE Online und WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (9. Oktober 2009)

Karius schrieb:


> EVE Online und WoW
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Allein WoW in einem Satz mit EVE zu nennen kann man als Beleidigung von EVE betrachten !!! Mit WiSim hat WoW auch nicht das geringste zu tun !

Ansonsten : 

EA Fussball Manager (Wer Sport als Thema will)
Transport Tycoon (eines der besten WiSim bis heute wie ich finde)
Ports of Call (ebenfalls sehr genial, NOSTALGIE !!!)
Wildlife Park, Rollercoaster Tycoon, Theme Park (Wer das Thema Freizeitpark mag)

Ebenfalls noch sehr gut aber auch sehr alt : Mad TV, Kaiser, Der Patrizier, Die Fugger


----------



## Winipek (9. Oktober 2009)

"Die Fugger" ...*seufz* das Spiel hab ich echt geliebt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (9. Oktober 2009)

Kommt halt auch bissl drauf an, an welche Art WiSim Du gedacht hattest. Die ganze Tycoon-Reihe wurde ja schon genannt, wenn Dir so Staedtebau-Sachen wie SimCity gefallen kommt vielleicht auch das demnaechst erscheinende Cities XL in Frage, die beste HandelsSim ist meiner Meinung nach Capitalism.


----------



## Maladin (9. Oktober 2009)

Transport Tycoon ist auch einer meiner Dauerbrenner obwohl es eher eine Verkehrssimulation ist.

Es gibt auch eine OpenSource Version dafür: http://www.openttd.org/

Ich glaube man braucht aber das kommerzielle Spiel und die grf Dateien für die Sprites. Kann auch sein, das sie das schon mit eigenen Dateien gefixt haben.

Ansonsten fällt mir noch MadTV ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/wink maladin


----------



## Floyder (9. Oktober 2009)

Hi!
Erstmal danke für die vielen Antworten!
Tropico 3 habe ich schon bestellt, das sollte auch bald ankommen.
Sim City 4 habe ich auch noch irgendwo rumfliegen, werde das bei Gelegenheit mal suchen.
Im allgemeinen habe ich mehr Spaß an Städtebau, als an Transportsimulationen, aber auch ThemePark habe ich damals gern gespielt.
WoW spiele ich auch fast nur noch als Wirtschaftssimulation, das kann auch sehr spaßig sein.
Kennt ihr, abgesehen von den ich sage mal "Mainstream" Spielen noch einige eher unbekanntere Simulationen? Es soll ja auch einige "Geheimtipps" geben.

Gruß,
Floyder

Edith sagt, ich spiele nicht so gerne alte Spiele, eher etwas aktuellere.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (9. Oktober 2009)

versuchs doch mal mit anno 15schießmich (kann mir die ganzen zahlen nie merken...)
ist ja eig auch mehr ne wirtschaftssimulation aber wenn die konkurrenz dir mal aufen sack geht knüppelste sie halt nieder^^


----------



## Tic0 (9. Oktober 2009)

@Floyder

Vesuchs mal mit CitiesXL, wenn dir der Städteaufbau ohnehin gefällt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist ja seit gestern released, ich kanns dir wirklich nur empfehlen.. macht unheimlich
viel Spass und verfügt auch über einen "Planeten Modus", schau dir da einfach mal
die 1-2 aktuellsten Videos auf http://www.citiesxl.com/ an - lohnt sich.

Du kannst dir übrigens auf der Seite einen "Trial Account" erstellen, damit kannst du
dann 7 Tage kostenfrei das Spiel (online) testen.

mfG


----------



## Shinar (9. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe vor, mir Tropico 3 zuzulegen, wie ist es denn so?


----------



## Thrawns (9. Oktober 2009)

Shinar schrieb:


> Ich habe vor, mir Tropico 3 zuzulegen, wie ist es denn so?



Demo.


----------



## nemø (10. Oktober 2009)

Wenn man es schafft bei WoW bis Level 40 20 k Gold zu machn ist es einme Wirtschafftssimulation, Auktionshaus hilft


----------



## Floyder (13. Oktober 2009)

In etwa so spiele ich WoW auch, aber ich brauche halt mal was größeres. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße,
Floyder


----------



## Lexort (13. Oktober 2009)

nemø schrieb:


> Wenn man es schafft bei WoW bis Level 40 20 k Gold zu machn ist es einme Wirtschafftssimulation, Auktionshaus hilft



Kannst auch Jahrelang LVL 1 Mobs hauen - das sollte irgendwann auch auf solche Summen kommen...

BTW - hats Bliz inzwichen geschafft das man Kauforder plazieren kann?


----------



## Davatar (13. Oktober 2009)

Pizza Connection 1 & 2



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein Spiel in dem es darum geht, ein Pizzaimperium zu eröffnen. Die Konkurrenz ist hart und schreckt manchmal auch nicht vor Mafiamethoden zurück.

Sim City (unzählige Versionen, aber die meiner meinung nach beste Version ist immernoch) 2000



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kurz: Baue Deine eigne Stadt inklusive Infrastruktur und allem, das dazu gehört. Wird Dir das zu langweilig, kannst Du auch den Schwierigkeitsgrad erhöhen und Sintflut, Tornados, Revolten, etc und sogar ein Monster aktivieren, die viele zusätzliche Probleme bescheren

Transport Tycoon



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Baue Dein eignes Handelsnetz auf Schienen auf! Gibts mittlerweile sogar als Multiplayerversion

Theme Hospital



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die etwas andere Wirtschaftssimulation. Führe Dein eignes Krankenhaus! Pro Level gibts neue Krankheiten, die man durch lustige Animationen heilen kann. Eines meiner Lieblingsspiele. Mit zunehmendem Level wirds auch zunehmend schwieriger zu meistern.

Biing
[Kein Bild]
Die Ü18-Version aller Wirtschaftssimulationen. Führe Dein Krankenhaus auf erotische Art! Infos dazu gibts im Netz zu Hauf. Es gibt auch Biing2, aber das hab ich nie zum laufen gebracht.

Der Industriegigant 1 & 2



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Eine der härtesten Wirtschaftssimulationen, die ich je gespielt hab. Ich bin immer pleite gegangen, also viel Erfolg ^^

Mad TV 1 & 2



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Führe den Fernsehsender Deines Chefs zum Erfolg und bringe dabei die Sekretärin dazu, sich in Dich zu verlieben.

Tropico 1 & 2



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Du wolltest schon immer mal Diktator sein? Dann ist Tropico genau das Richtige für Dich! Führe mit eiserner Faust, aber hüte Dich vor aufständischen Bewohnern vor oder aber erschaffe ein friedliches Paradies auf Erden. Wie Du Deine Insel führst, bleibt Dir überlassen. Solange Du Dich an der Macht halten kannst gibt es keine Regeln und keine Grenzen. Doch sei stets vor Revolutionen gefasst.

Die Siedler 2 (vergiss alle anderen Teile, die sind Schrott)
Entweder im Original:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Oder aber im Remake:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nicht direkt, was man unter Wirtschaftssimulation versteht, aber auch eine nette Art von Bevölkerungssimulation. Deine Siedler sind Dir stets treu untergeben. Baue Gebäude, baue Produktionsketten auf und erforsche unbekannte Landschaften. Leider wirst Du in der Kampagne auch immer wieder auf unfreundliche Nachbarn treffen, die es zu vertreiben gilt, jedoch ist das Kampfsystem sehr simpel und das Hauptaugenmerk liegt vor allem auf dem Aufbau der Produktionsketten.


----------



## Potpotom (13. Oktober 2009)

Da gabs doch mal eine wirkliche WiSim - Richtung Verkehrssteuerung etc. pp... die war kostenlos bei irgendeinem Ministerium zu bekommen. War allerdings recht umfangreich und bedurfte schon einiger Grundkenntnisse was Städteplanung abelangte.

Wenn ich heute Abend zu Hause bin durchforste ich mal alte CDs, vielleicht treibe ich die noch auf.

Ansonsten fand ich Railroad Tycoon damals sehr gelungen.

Moderne, neue WiSims kenne ich leider nicht, ich schätze mal der Absatzmarkt ist heuer nicht sonderlich hoch.


----------



## Davatar (13. Oktober 2009)

Bezeichnet man eigentlich die Anno-Spiele auch als Wirtschaftssimulation?


----------



## Floyder (13. Oktober 2009)

Ich behaupte einfach mal ja, jedoch fand ich Anno nie wirklich intressant, werde es mir aber trotzdem mal anschauen.
Im Moment bin ich mit Tropico und Simcity (wenn ich es dann mal wiederfinde :/) ganz gut bedient.
Das was Potpotom angesprochen hat klingt auch gut, kennt jemand den Namen des Spiels?
Theme Hospital ist zwar kein Städtebau, klingt aber dennoch intressant und sieht gut aus, muss ich mir auch mal anschauen.

Vielen Dank für die zahlreichen Antworten.
Grüße,
Floyder


----------



## Davatar (13. Oktober 2009)

Nunja, die alten Anno-Spiele waren auch nicht so der Hammer, aber die neusten 2 sind einfach super! Da wurde alles eingebaut und verbessert, was den alten Spielen gefehlt hat. Also wenn, dann schau Dir die neusten 2 Anno-Spiele an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



SimCity 2000 kannst Du kostenlos runterladen:
Englisch
Deutsch
Ist Abandonware, sprich legal kostenlos.


----------



## Floyder (13. Oktober 2009)

Gibt es Theme Hospital als kostenlosen (legalen) Download?
Das ist ja bei vielen alten Spielen der Fall.


----------



## Floyder (13. Oktober 2009)

Gibt es Theme Hospital als kostenlosen (legalen) Download?
Das ist ja bei vielen alten Spielen der Fall.

Edit: Sorry für den Doppelpost, das Internet hat mal wieder Probleme gemacht.


----------



## Knallfix (13. Oktober 2009)

Wie ist es mit Civilisation 4?
Gibts inkl der ersten Addons für 10 Euro.

Oder das alleine lauffähige Colonisation? 
auch schon für 10 Euro zu haben.


----------



## Drydema (13. Oktober 2009)

X3 find ich recht anspruchsvoll wenn man ohne kapern und kämpfen viel kohle machen will 
spielt aber nicht in der gegenwart


----------



## Floyder (13. Oktober 2009)

Ist X3 nicht sone Art Eve: Online in Offline? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (15. Oktober 2009)

Da "Theme Hospital" von Bullfrog ist (eine der besten Spieleschmieden, dies je gegeben hat), Bullfrog leider von EA aufgekauft und ausgeschlachtet wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *heul* und EA grundsätzlich keine Spiele als Abandonware freigibt musst Du Dir das wohl oder übel kaufen. Allerdings zB auf Amazon kostet das grad mal noch 3 Euro.


----------



## Laz0rgun (15. Oktober 2009)

Klingt vllt komisch, aber Roller Coaster 1 ist auch ziemlich nett


----------



## Floyder (15. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab mir mal SimCity 2000 gezogen und dabei gemerkt, dass solche alten Spiele nichts für mich sind.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Grafik spricht mich einfach nicht an.
Ich hoffe, dass bald mal Tropico 3 ankommt, will endlich spielen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße,
Floyder


----------

